# Ace cafe Sat 13th Aug. Day event



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

This is another meet for 2011 and is on Sat 13th Aug 11am - 4am

I hope this time we can get some better numbers while we hopefully get good weather.

I will be giving prizes for car of the show 1st, 2nd, 3rd. Although not sure yet what they will be.


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

As for this one, if I am not on holidays I will sure come along.....


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Just got the awards sorted out here they are.


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

Are they not supposed to vary in size, with 3rd being the smallest :roll:

They do look good though


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

They should yes but as i was paying for them i didnt bother.


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Nice work Ian and fair play for putting your hand in your pocket to provide some very nice looking awards 

It's not a BH weekend is it? so should be a better turnout, it is too early to commit as so far away but having missed this years due to car issues (wussy ones admittedly  I would like to go.

Charlie


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Cor those look lovely  . This should give this event a little bit of encouragement! Well done Ian 8)


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Its a saturday Charlie so hopefully will attract some more people this time round.

Thanks Dotti.


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

ian222 said:


> Its a saturday Charlie so hopefully will attract some more people this time round.
> 
> Thanks Dotti.


Yeah I did see that, was just thinking BH weekends people tend to go away for, so ruling them out. I don't think it is a BH is it, they're generally at the start of the month.

Charlie


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

August Bank Holiday for 2011 are :- Monday 1st August and Monday 29th August 2011


----------



## Harvester (Aug 24, 2010)

Dotti said:


> August Bank Holiday for 2011 are :- Monday 1st August and Monday 29th August 2011


1st august 2011 - Bank holiday????

This must be an additional one they've added for 2011.

Can't wait...extra day off work!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Harvester said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> > August Bank Holiday for 2011 are :- Monday 1st August and Monday 29th August 2011
> ...


  ooops it's only May you get 2 isn't it! My mistake  .


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Yeah sorry no bank holiday that weekend.


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Just a bump, to remind peps.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Think you should post a new topic to start with a clean slate and I think you time of 4am is very adventurous.
Steve


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Ha, well done, didnt spot that.


----------



## TTsline02 (Dec 9, 2008)

Hey Ian, Pop my name down for this - will see if I can get some more of the NW crew onboard - never been to Ace Cafe so looking forward to it Matt 8)


----------



## TTsline02 (Dec 9, 2008)

Just did a quick search for nearest Premier Inn & Ibis Hotels, London Greenford (Premier Inn), UB6 8TE cheapest £69 at 3.7 miles away for the night Fri 12th & London Wembley (Ibis) similar distance is £75 for anyone thinking of travelling down and staying the night before.


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

I'm at a wedding on the Fri but hope to get along on the Sat!


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Will have to check my offshore rota..
Steve


----------



## Gareth50 (Feb 18, 2011)

Hi Ian

Sounds like a plan and the Ace Cafe is a great venue, count me in and lets hope for a good turnout

Gazza


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Sounds like a plan, should be there all things being equal


----------

